# Lewis Hamilton stripped of his win



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

​
Sorry just needed somewhere to vent  same old same old, one rule for ferrari and another for everyone else. He gave the place back for  sake

ok rant over 

Did anyone else watch the race and see the news? if so what do you think?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I can't   believe it. That is absolutely disgusting  

Think I will boycott the rest of the season


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh didn't see this will have to read the text thought the end of the race was FAB shame if things have been spoilt I couldn't see any reason why Hamilton should have lost it   I am a Ferrari supporter as supported Ferrari for years but have mixed loyalties now as support Lewis too .. I think sometimes Ferrari just challenge more things or have the right people to back them up ..but at the end of the day it is up to the stewards at each race to look at the rules and rule accordingly ..it shouldn't make any difference whether you are in a Ferrari or a Renault or whatever think it spoils the whole thing  

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

It just made me angry as many times when racing drivers have over shot a corner etc and jumped a space, but usually aslong as they give that space back which hamilton did nothing much is said.


Mclaren are appealing so we shall see


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed he will get it back ..      

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know if he will get his points back, but it's not his fault! The officals had enough time to sort it out. They should have given him a driving penatly and left it at that


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I was fuming too...... Hope the stewards see sense.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

It's all to do with money and Ferrari and they think we are all thick and don't know it


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh dear. I didn't see it but my dad told me it was a bit of a travesty of a decision and he's a very fair F1 supporter (not Hamilton biased as I imagine most of us Brist probably are).
It does seem that Hamilton has earnt quite a few controversial penalties for dodgy stuff this year. Now I don't want to go accusing anyone of unfair practices but, could it possibly be that he's an utterly brilliant racing driver in an excellent car and then only way anyone will catch him is to play politics with the sport?  Nah, can't be that.

/cynicism.

C~x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Someone on the radio today said F1 is getting like the Eurovision song contest


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

carole said:


> Someone on the radio today said F1 is getting like the Eurovision song contest


So long as the leave out the spandex and ridiculous sets! 

C~x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh I don't know - Lewis in spandex  ..... I could live with that


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

But... Hmmm 

C~x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

It was in the sun today how Lauda and Stewert think its a fix   obviously cant believe everything you read but sadly sounds all too true


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Well Ferrari puts a lot of money into F1 .....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

and they are worried about finding a horses head in their bed


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Found this and had to smile




Got a Ferrari?
Not quite good enough at driving?
Are other boys faster than you in the wet?

Then you need:
Ferrari International Assistance (FIA)
This exclusive Ferrari only membership club has many benefits.
Including:

- Anti overtaking assurance
Been overtaken? Feel a bit silly? Don’t worry, we’ll rule out the other party, even if it’s embarrassingly obvious that they’re faster than you

- Exclusive access to a secret ‘second lane’ in the pits Just to make things a little bit easier we’ve arranged a private second lane, just for you

- Guaranteed world championship?
Had a crash? Need to win the world championship? Don’t worry just limp across the track and take off your nearest championship title contender
- we’ll do the rest

-A bit strapped? Need extra cash?
Simply get one of your team to tell someone else how you make your cars.

- Bits falling off your car? Looking a bit dangerous?
At Ferrari International Assistance we operate a ‘blind eye’ policy just for Ferrari drivers

- Been a bit silly? Taken off another driver whilst following the safety car?
It’s ok, as long as you didn’t hurt yourself. I mean, who are Force India anyway


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

*Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions  *


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Classic


----------

